# 9 years trying with PCOS... can you see this?



## BabyDust2020

Please may I ask if you can see something? 

I wouldn't ask but my partner can and if he can see something then there must be something there because he never sees anything. 

I've just been to collect my Clomid to start when my period arrives.....(unsure of when that will be)

Thanks in advance


----------



## BabyDust2020

Maybe better quality of the pic?


----------



## red_head

I can see something but those type of tests can be really cruel and give false results. I’d get a different test and try - wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## HLx

I also see something, but definitely try a different brand just to see, maybe a frer:) good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## robo123

I see something faint


----------



## Bevziibubble

have you tested today yet?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## 3boys

i see it! x


----------



## Aphy

I see it, didn’t have to zoom in. Fx for you!


----------



## mummy2lola

Can see it straight away xx


----------



## promise07

I could see it right away!


----------



## minties

I see it easily, looks nice and pink.


----------



## newbie

Have you tested again? I ordered those tests and am getting the same, waiting for different tests to arrive Wednesday! Fx for you!


----------



## BabyDust2020

Just wanted to updated. This wasnt my bfp just a nasty evap. Currently on my first clomid cycle (cd29) and waiting for AF. Getting faint lines but I think it's just a bad batch of tests. Thanks for all the replies x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Deethehippy

BabyDust2020 said:


> Just wanted to updated. This wasnt my bfp just a nasty evap. Currently on my first clomid cycle (cd29) and waiting for AF. Getting faint lines but I think it's just a bad batch of tests. Thanks for all the replies x

You have faint lines on other types of tests? can we see?


----------

